# Funraiser for Fowlmouth



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys Fowlmouth had a problem with sugary. here is a link to the for the donations if you would like to help him out. Mods can you make this a sticky please.

http://devvonhines.wix.com/robrasmussen


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey guys Fowlmouth had a problem with sugary. here is a link to the for the donations if you would like to help him out. Mods can you make this a sticky please.
> 
> http://devvonhines.wix.com/robrasmussen


I just read the article that is very unfortunate I will definetly do what I can to help a fellow waterfowler and a very nice guy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

duckilla said:


> I just read the article that is very unfortunate I will definetly do what I can to help a fellow waterfowler and a very nice guy.


So sad, keep us informed. My mom passed away from this same thing years ago. He will be in our family's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

right now he is awake but still has the breathing tubes in. Im going up tonight to see him. thanks guys. he a great guy and a friend.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is not good news. Thanks for posting Dustin.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> right now he is awake but still has the breathing tubes in. Im going up tonight to see him. thanks guys. he a great guy and a friend.


Thank you for letting us know about this.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys are welcome. i know he well liked on here.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this,made it a sticky in waterfowl.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

That is sad... feel for him and his family... prayers sent


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Any good news today, Dustin?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Any good news today, Dustin?


Yeah, any news?

thoughts and prayers

.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hopefully everything will turn out OK, he is a really good guy. We will be thinking of him.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought of him often over the last day or so, prooves to all of us that you just never know what might be around the corner for any of us. With that, take time every day to tell those around you, esp your family that you love em, you just never know when you may or may not get the chance again. 

FM, thoughts and prayers buddy.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

SOO SORRY TO HEAR!!! FM, thoughts and prayers sent!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They moved him out of ICU and he breathing on his owen now witch is great news. They had him up and walking from what his daughter said. He get tired really fast from doing anything. So he is in proving but still in the hospital. I did not get see him yet. But have talked to his wife and told her tell him we are all thinking of him and to get better soon.


Im going to run the fundraiser to the end of May. If you dont do the pay pal thing and still want to help out pm and i will give you my address. Thanks to all for the kind words and that have helped out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> They moved him out of ICU and he breathing on his owen now witch is great news. They had him up and walking from what his daughter said. He get tired really fast from doing anything. So he is in proving but still in the hospital. I did not get see him yet. But have talked to his wife and told her tell him we are all thinking of him and to get better soon.
> 
> Im going to run the fundraiser to the end of May. If you dont do the pay pal thing and still want to help out pm and i will give you my address. Thanks to all for the kind words and that have helped out.


That's awesome news! If they can keep him from getting any lung infections he will be in good shape.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> That's awesome news! If they can keep him from getting any lung infections he will be in good shape.


if i remember right I think he already got that and they are treating him for it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's good news! Please keep us informed as you are.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> That's good news! Please keep us informed as you are.


I will do my best. i will pass along the info when i get it.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Dustin, That is great news.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Update great news guys I talked to his wife and they are waiting to go home. Let keep praying that he keeps going in the right way and thanks to everyone that has helped him and his family out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Update great news guys I talked to his wife and they are waiting to go home. Let keep praying that he keeps going in the right way and thanks to everyone that has helped him and his family out.


That's incredible...


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad he's headed back home. What a crap deal.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Update great news guys I talked to his wife and they are waiting to go home. Let keep praying that he keeps going in the right way and thanks to everyone that has helped him and his family out.


Fantastic!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good to hear!!


----------

